
Whatsapp Fake News: A Game Theoretic Solution - rajathalex
https://hackernoon.com/whatsapp-fake-news-a-game-theoretic-solution-6ac48b04c28a
======
formalsystem
What do you do though if a small but vocal subset of a population truly
believes something that everybody else thinks is fake is actually real, it
could either be a disenfranchised minority or a hyper nationalistic group.

Even though I've worked in ML professionally for many years, I still feel like
fake news is a social problem akin to identifying the difference between
propaganda and news and I'm not really sure how this is a problem technology
can solve. It's just an old hard problem and akin to a solution against
fascism and class struggles.

